# Compu Carve



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I have aquired an older CNC CompuCarve Router. I think it is from the (A) vintage group. I have read that there are some items if changed, or replaced, will help this CNC Router to perform and do what it was intended to do. i have studied the instructions that came with the machine. ( I might also add it is still in the box and has never been removed.) I think one of the items mentioned was a new head for the router. 

With that information said, I did subscribe and joined a CNC Router Formum and posted this same information. i have recieved no information back as of this time. This piece of equipment was purchased from sears about six years ago, I believe. 

Any suggestions, options, or advice will be welcomed. Just a note: I have never used a CNC Router so all help is welcome. 

Thanks, Frank


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Frank
Go here CarveWright


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Frank, the Compucarve and Carvewright are the exact same machine made by the LHR company in Pasadena TX. It's just that Sears sold it under a different brand name. You will have to download the latest software (free from the Carvewright site) and register it before you can use the machine. There is also a Carvewright Forum that you should read thoroughly to help you find out what you need to run your machine. The guys and gals there are great when it comes to helping new owners.
When you go to the Carvewright web site look under the support tab for a lot of good info about what to do next. You can also call them at 713-473-6572 and they will bend over backwards to help you with any questions you may have. Connie and her customer service team are the best.
I have the "C" model and it is a great little machine that will do just about anything you have the knowledge to tell it to do. Hope you have as much fun with yours as I have with mine.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Frank, the previous owner must notify LHR of the sale for you to register your machine. Keep the shipping crate!!! All CompuCarve machines are A versions unless they have been shipped back to be updated. Keeping the machine clean is the secret to success.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Mike said:


> Frank, the previous owner must notify LHR of the sale for you to register your machine. Keep the shipping crate!!! All CompuCarve machines are A versions unless they have been shipped back to be updated. Keeping the machine clean is the secret to success.


This is true only if the machine was registered by the previous owner. Also, if any "add-on" software other than designer came with the machine you are out of luck. Ownership does not transfer with most add-on's. If you want them you will have to purchase/license them from Carvewright.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

Tagwatts1 said:


> I have aquired an older CNC CompuCarve Router. I think it is from the (A) vintage group. I have read that there are some items if changed, or replaced, will help this CNC Router to perform and do what it was intended to do. i have studied the instructions that came with the machine. ( I might also add it is still in the box and has never been removed.) I think one of the items mentioned was a new head for the router.
> 
> With that information said, I did subscribe and joined a CNC Router Formum and posted this same information. i have recieved no information back as of this time. This piece of equipment was purchased from sears about six years ago, I believe.
> 
> ...


Like the others have posted "get will acquainted with the support section of the main CarveWright site and get signed up on their users forum"! Both of these will really help you out with learning the CarveWright. 

The new routing head your asking about is the CarveTight spindle that replaced the Quick change chuck. That will be one of the first things you will want to change out. The QC was not balanced very well.


----------

